# Welcome Baby Iris!! Izzie's Breeding Thread (3/4 Arabian Foal)



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Figured I'd go ahead and post here! Yesterday we had an ultrasound done on Izzie for the 30 day heartbeat check, and were met with a solid heartbeat! Izzie is a half Arabian mare (xAPHA) who has excelled in Sport Horse and Dressage. She's also a solid trail mount and a great leadline horse for my kids. She's earned up to her Legion of Merit (so she's Written In The Stars++)



















https://www.allbreedpedigree.com/written+in+the+stars3

She's been bred to the purebred Arabian, Twilight Solstice+, who is just getting started in the Sport Horse world and slowly will be working under saddle. He's owned by a friend of mine and has a very sensible brain.



















https://www.allbreedpedigree.com/twilight+solstice

The little nugget


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I am very excited to follow along!! I don't recall ever following an Arabian foaling thread here. Super exciting!

So because the foal will be 3/4 Arabian - he/she would be registered as a half-Arabian then?


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!!!! That foal will be stunning!!!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Congratulations to you and the mama to be! You know I'll be on pins and needles with you until next spring. Good thing time flies.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

so excited! i guess there will be no bets on foal color though XD


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

@ClearDonkey, yup! Doesn't matter how close you get percentage wise to pure Arabian, it'll always be registered half Arabian. I know there hasn't been an Arabian thread in a few years, so I was excited I could put my own up!
@carshon and @csimkunas6, thank you!!
@JCnGrace, haha I'm already on pins and needles, but for meeting each milestone!
@KigerQueen, there are actually a lot of options lol Izzie is bay under her grey, and only Gg. Soli is chestnut under his grey and also only Gg. So far he's thrown his grey gene twice out of five foals, including one to another grey mare. So our total color options are chestnut, black, bay, with or without the grey modifier, and if Izzie will toss her frame or white 20 haha! Nick is hoping for black and white, but above all he wants a healthy mom and baby <3


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

How exciting! I hope that you get everything you are hoping for. Gorgeous horses.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Beutiful mare! Wishing a safe journey for all.


----------



## CurlyJammer (Nov 24, 2019)

So exciting!! Both very nice looking horses! That is interesting about colors.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Congrats! :loveshower:

I'm jealous, LOL ... :mrgreen:


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I'm pretty excited  and she's been super good. So fingers crossed! She was begging daddy for her regumate last night... I have the oddest horse haha!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Izzie had her 60 day checkup on the 23rd, and all looked super! So now she's just enjoying being a pregnant mare!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Izzie's been getting bigger and bigger! Enjoying being ridden solely by my daughter too 










Comparison to prepregnancy










And a fun little ride with Sydney 















Even pregnant she still has it though lol wasn't as far along here, but it was our local show. Nick was going to show her, and Kaleb stole her instead. Someone was worried about the age of Kaleb showing her, and the show manager (a good friend of mine) said if ANYONE gave me a hard time with my kids showing my horse to let him know and he'll take care of it. He knows I'd never put my kids in a dangerous spot (hence why they are showing Izzie and NOT Diego)


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I have missed your posts @Tazzie! Izzie looks great


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh, wow, your kids are growing up! I know that's what kids do, but it always seems so amazing to see them so much bigger and doing so great. Love the videos.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

She's got a baby bump for sure! How excited are you getting?


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

@carshon, I know! I have a lot of Horse Forum people on Facebook, but I've been so swamped it's been tough to sit down and post (like right now I need to be going into the lab and getting my day started, but hurrying up and responding haha!) She seems pretty happy  her chiropractor said pregnancy is agreeing with her. For the first time ever she had pretty much nothing out!
@knightrider, it's crazy isn't it? Syd is in first grade now, and Kaleb is in second! Sydney is definitely more into the horses than Kaleb is, but Kaleb enjoys hopping on every now and then. Izzie's enjoyed that as her sole job too!
@JCnGrace, VERY! Nick is already having dreams of what the baby will look like. I won't be upset if his dream comes true (keeping it under wraps haha!) We have a show name picked out (also keeping that quiet for now), and I've told him he's allowed to roll around barn name ideas, but nothing is sticking until we meet him or her! He's anxiously awaiting when he can feel baby move though lol


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

A quick update! Izzie is doing super well! Had her teeth done on Monday, and got her 7 month shot a little early (saved us from having to go get it since they let us do it ourselves). Vet is very, very pleased with how she looks right now too. Said keep doing what I'm doing! She'll be coming off the field January 1st as our field has fescue, and we've purchased hay that is specifically hers that does not contain fescue (our hay has fescue as we cut it ourselves). Otherwise, she's been enjoying taking it easy with the kids!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Not a huge update for Izzie  she'll be 9 months along around the 22nd, so we are getting close! She's now off the field per our vet (we have a fescue mix for grass, so she's penned up with fescue free hay), and we take her out for daily lunging/adventures so she's out and moving. Once the arena is fenced in, we'll turn her loose in that so she can move around on her own


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Small update! About 2 months from her due date! Getting super excited


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Wow, she looks ready to pop! I'm excited for you!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

She's still gorgeous! How is she doing with being penned up since she was used to being able to roam? Doesn't look to be causing her any distress in the videos. More than looking forward to baby pictures!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you sure you don't have twins happening there? did you say a due date? I shall now stalk this thread.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Better not mention exactly where you live...I might swing by and steal that baby.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

@JCnGrace, for the most part she's fine! We take her out and just let her do her thing on the lunge, which makes her happy. Attempted a bareback train ride on Saturday that ended with me hopping off and walking her home. Nick offered to switch mounts, but she felt uncomfortable to me, not bratty. We are DYING to see this baby! I had a super vivid dream about the baby a while back, and I'd be so happy if that dream came true!

@tinyliny, definitely not twins! She was a double ovulator, so they checked six times to ensure there was only one baby in there! She doesn't look too pregnant from behind, just hanging low! Due date is end of March/beginning of April, so getting close!

@gottatrot, haha! This is my husband's baby, so he'd be pretty upset if it went missing! We can't wait to see what it looks like though!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow, this is my daughter's dream horse!!! Can you make more please? She is finally starting to think about a replacement for Harley as he rolls into his 22 year soon...he's a 3/4 Arab as well, and a grey! She loves the Arabian brain and just does not enjoy riding other horses. Can't wait to see this baby!!!


----------



## EVenno (Feb 9, 2021)

Oh my gosh! I remember Izzie from the HEE boards, and wondered how she was doing. I made an account just to be able to comment haha.

Glad to see she is looking so good. Can't wait to see her baby!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

@Acadianartist, haha! We've already said never again! She's a high maintenance horse in general, so this has been fun lol and Arabians are about all I want to ride at this point! At least a cross. They are just so smart and kind when they're on your side! And grey has always been my favorite color as well  praying baby comes out grey!

@EVenno, welcome!! I haven't been on HEE in YEARS! Not since work blocked the site! Izzie has been doing pretty darn good! I'm glad you're able to follow her now! I do have a journal as well in the member journal section that documents everything we've been doing 


Well, Izzie made it known Saturday that even a bareback trail ride was a hard no! We figured she'd enjoy it, but she definitely did not. Nick had offered to switch (he was riding Diego), but I didn't want to put her in a position where she had to either be uncomfortable because Nick was on her and she loves him, or to be naughty and hurt Nick. I hand walked her back to the barn. Her misbehavior was a refusal to go forward and a threat to rear. She only does that when she's VERY uncomfortable (think bad saddle fit kind of thing). It's not really her norm, so I opted to listen to her before she got louder. She sure looked cute though!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I finally got it! Got the little one kicking on video last night  he or she has been kicking for a while now, but I always managed to miss it when trying to record. Finally got it!


----------



## nicoeq (Feb 12, 2021)

Tazzie said:


> I finally got it! Got the little one kicking on video last night  he or she has been kicking for a while now, but I always managed to miss it when trying to record. Finally got it!


aw that’s precious 🥺


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Yesterday was day 315 for miss Izzie Grace! She will soon be moving home in preparation of foaling. She's getting progressively grumpier too lol I've been keeping an eye on any udder development. Aside from a very slight change in front of her udders, there has been no changes there. She does seem a little more tender on her teats though. She normally loves us scratching her teats, but lately she's not as fond with it. Though I think a lot of that is her just being very done with the whole being pregnant thing!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

The anticipation just keeps building!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

@JCnGrace, it really is! She's starting to bag up a little bit too, so we're closing in! So close! I've now entered the nervous excitement stage as we come down to the wire!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

@Tazzie, it won't be long until you're so over waiting you'll be ready to reach up in there and yank it out. LOL


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah, it'll definitely get to that point @JCnGrace!!

Momma is doing well <3 we moved her home to be under camera watch on Friday. These cameras are so cool! I can add people to watch with just their email, so I have her being watched all over the place lol she is developing a bag, though it's still fluctuating. Nothing elongating, but her butt muscles are a little softer (but not in the oh my gosh she's going to have it right now stage). Nothing elongating in the back yet either. Her belly is dropping a bit though. We take her out on a lot of walks since she can't have turnout right now (I worry about our low amount of fescue). But we're hanging in there! I watch her all day while I'm at work lol










In her castle lol











New belly picture











And a sweet one from last night


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

No baby yet! We are at day 342 now 

This video is from Sunday when my niece walked Izzie for me






And this picture from last night  not showing many signs yet. Bag is fuller than it had been, and isn't reducing as much with out walks. But not much else happening yet!










Also, I've put up a poll if you'd like to guess what baby will be


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

The anticipation for Izzy's Angel is killing me! Come on Izzy we want to see your little Angel!!!! I love foaling season!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

@carshon, it's killing us too!

So perhaps a little update! Izzie is super easy to check her udders on since that's her favorite place in the whole wide world to be scratched (yes, I own a super odd horse lol). Her udder has been hard for the last few weeks, though staying fairly steady on the fullness level (which isn't super full, but my vet was happy she was trying to do SOMETHING). Anyway this morning as I cleaned her stall like I do every morning, I checked her. And today her udder was soft! I knew it had to be some sort of a sign because it wasn't a slight change, but a super drastic one because this thing was hard. I finally had a chance to check my hunch against what other's have said about the sudden softening of the udder, and a few articles mention that happens "a few days prior to foaling." So while we may not get a baby tonight, I'm feeling like she maybe won't make us wait SUPER long! She's been super restless today and urinating small amounts kind of frequently (which was also a sign listed; yes I'm a bored scientist at work lol). I'm anxious to get home and see if they are still soft (I dread they will have hardened back up or something). But I'm also hoping that perhaps we can put straw down soon! I've been putting it off because nothing showed as immanent, and I HATE cleaning straw. Hopefully soon!!

Also, for anyone voting! These are the genetics of Izzie and Soli 

Soli is ee Aa Gg

Izzie is Ee Aa Gg

So baby could be black (Ee aa), chestnut (ee AA/Aa/aa) or bay (Ee AA/Aa) with or without grey (Gg/GG). So far Soli only has two grey babies on the ground, and not from the grey mare (grey mare gave him a chestnut). He also doesn't have a single colt from AI on the ground, though since I drove to pick up the goods we are curious if we'd get a colt. We have some names picked out (show name is set, just waiting on arrival to send in registration papers; barn name we have ideas we've tossed around). Now we just need baby to get on the ground!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

It is to the point that every time you update I expect to see baby pictures. COME ON IZZIE!!! I'd like to see a pinto chestnut filly. You would have to keep it hidden in an undisclosed location to keep me from becoming a horse thief. LOL What I think you'll get is a bay base coat with gray and the gender will probably be the opposite of what you're hoping for. That was always my luck anyway, but I didn't love the colts any less for not being the fillies I wanted.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Welllll......

Now I do get to update with a baby update!!

We’d love for everyone to meet baby Iris!! Born this morning in between my still somewhat spaced out checks because of course Izzie was showing signs anywhere near being TIME! She hoodwinked a lot of seasoned breeders 😂 needless to say, my lesson for this weekend has been canceled and I’ve been monitoring them closely from my camera (even though I’d rather be in the stall with her ALL DAY LONG! Izzie was a bit of a nervous momma and wasn’t sure what to do. She allowed us to hold her and guide baby to the milk bar, and once settled in after a couple quick nursing sessions, she’s settled in! She’s being a little funny on one side, but we know that was the horn Iris was in. Vet coming out soon for the checkup


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh! She's adorable! Love her markings! Congratulations! I am so delighted for you!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Yay!! She’s a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I picked the perfect time to read this thread!!! She’s adorable!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Welcome to Iris..._
Welcome little one.
The wait is over..yippee!!
Sweet.....your Izzie surprised many about a lot of things...
I love the markings, so unique...
The fuzzy ears and tolerance for the children to touch and be near the baby and mommy too for that matter...
🐴....


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Way to go Izzie! Congratulations Tazzie! Welcome to the world Iris! Can't get any better than that. Are the kids already enamored with her?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh and when you get recuperated a little from the excitement can you post the foal picture you have of Izzie so we can compare markings? It's been a long time since I've seen it but I'm thinking Iris is looking a lot like Izzie when she was a baby.


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

She's so beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I’d actually tag you, but I’m on my phone and not proficient at doing it this way! But I couldn’t wait till Monday to share it with everyone!

Kids are over the moon with her! Izzie herself is a kid pony and has always adored kids. So while we introduced carefully, I was really hoping she’d remain that way. So far she’s shown zero aggression toward anyone coming in to check on her baby, including the vet last night. So she’s being a wonderful momma while also staying her good natured self! Little Iris seems to enjoy the kids as the original photo with the kids was when Iris finished nursing and marched right up to the kids like “pet me and pet me now!”

Iris also passed her vet check with flying colors as did momma. Iris is regularly draining momma of milk, though my vet said not to worry. That her latching and nursing will stimulate Izzie to produce more. Boy do I remember this from my kids! Izzie only needed one round of banamine and has been in good spirits since with zero colicky behavior. IgG levels were perfect and my vet is already smitten! Said she was a welcome change from the solid colors from all the thoroughbreds he checks on a regular basis!

Anyway, below is a direct comparison of Izzie as a baby versus Iris. Izzie was older in her photos than the few hours old Iris was, but the markings are clear! Nick said he wanted Izzie but taller, and I definitely say Izzie did that for him!

Also, if an admin could add “Welcome Baby Iris” to the name of the thread, I’d sure appreciate it!





































The below picture my vet took since he was excited for such a loudly marked baby! I can’t wait till we get her registered so we can let you in on what her show name will be!


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

Her fluffy ears are just about the cutest things I've seen all day! Congratulations!


----------



## Danneq (Sep 18, 2020)

Awwwww it's a lil' pinto baby! She's adorable!


----------



## fireandicehorse (Nov 21, 2020)

I love her!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Congrats!!! What a beauty!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I think you may get your Izzie clone! Did I detect a little of the goggles actually showing already? She is super stunning as is, but I know you are really attached to your grey horses. Izzy looks great after foaling, so glad it went well.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

OMG so cute! Congrats and welcome to the world Iris!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you all so much! We are very, very smitten with her! She has every single ounce of Izzie's sassy personality, which cracks us up! She's definitely bay going grey, and her goggle is even more pronounced after only a day! I'm very curious how quickly she'll grey out since Izzie went SUPER light by about four. We shall see!

Because she came so gosh darn fast with next to no warning, we didn't get the fencing up around the stall of course. So that's going up tonight and she'll have her first turnout in it! It won't be HUGE or fancy, but it'll be safe and a good introduction to life out here. Her permanent field is very hilly, and this small area has a very slight hill in it. So it'll be good practice for the real thing. And also why I wasn't stressed about an extra day in. She got better control of her legs before she has to handle a hill! She's truly everything Nick could have ever wanted (aside from the fact he wanted a colt, but to be completely fair to Iris and Izzie.... he told Izzie he wanted her but taller!)

Anyway, couple more adorable pictures as well as the videos I couldn't post over the weekend


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your videos! In the Zoom Zoom Iris clip at the very last second Izzie gives you a look like "What did you get me into?" Cracked me up. Uncle Diego is going to have to take his turn at keeping her entertained and give mom a break. LOL


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

@JCnGrace, oh yes! I've gotten that look a few times already! She's not thrilled lol but she loves her too. And I'm positive Diego will enjoy a playmate when we are ready to introduce them! Which won't be for a little while. The hills are much bigger on the big field, so we want her stronger before then. That and Diego is a jerk, and momma is protective. I definitely don't want any injuries to Iris or Diego!

Last night she did have first turnout and she LOVED it!


































Iris Turnout 6







youtu.be


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Title updated. Sweet little beauty!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you @QtrBel!

Well Iris has gotten turned out three times now! Though we are having to keep momma a bit quiet. Yesterday she came up dead lame on her right front. Every sign points to an abscess (she gets one roughly once a year; comes up dead lame for a few days, then pops it and is fine). But since I'm only 99% certain that's what it is, we are keeping her quiet. It's raining today, so we hadn't planned on turnout for the little one. She gets rolling too fast out there and we've wiped out at least once a day. I'd like to not get her hurt. But she is unfolding so nicely! I'm honestly incredibly proud how our first and only foray into breeding has gone  I had a friend who is a HARSH critic with conformation actually give me an incredible compliment. She's always liked Izzie's using build. When she saw pictures of little Iris she told me I did a great job finding the perfect compliment to Izzie <3 that made my entire day!

I'm also filling out registration applications for her too! Wish me luck we get the name we want! That will be revealed once it pops up on the website as her name!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Only thing I don't love about Iris is that her ears are too small.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Wow, there are some absolutely adorable photos on here! Congrats on the newest, colorful addition!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

@Avna, haha! They could have been a bit bigger, couldn't they??

@Palfrey, thank you!

Well Izzie is handling her hoof soak and repacking well, which isn't unexpected. This isn't her first time with an abscess, so she knows the drill. She's behaving wonderfully and I just hope it pops soon! Iris has taken to investigating everything, though we are already having to get after her for biting! But she's learning snuggles are awesome and getting a little less fearful of us when we are standing upright. She has zero fear when we are at her level, so we've been working on standing upright. She often helps me clean the stall. We filled out her registration application, which was a hoot with all her markings!

Anyway, she's growing so fast! Monday she couldn't even look over the stall door!


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

She is beautiful! I think she is everything you hoped for and more!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

She just keeps getting cuter by the minute.


----------



## nicoeq (Feb 12, 2021)

Holy moly she is the sweetest little thing


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

@Whinnie, she definitely is!

@JCnGrace, I'm biased but I sure think so!

@nicoeq, we love her!

She's been enjoying all the time out she can get! It rained most of the weekend, which was kind of crummy. Nick had taken the kids and gone riding on the side by side all weekend. I'd been hoping to get the girls out as much as I could. Sadly we only got out for about 15 minutes on Sunday. Made up for it with about an hour out yesterday (more like hour and a half). Izzie also is healing up finally. She blew a massive abscess in her heel. I've honestly not seen one that large blow. We kept it wrapped up with animalintex for another night just to make sure we've gotten it all, but then we'll probably uncover and allow it to heal up. We switched back to shavings in hopes of having it dryer in there too.

But we are just so obsessed with this little girl! We've been working on picking up our feet, which she's doing so well with. That was a big one for Nick since Diego is a huge jerk about that (he's better now, but he did not come with great ground manners). I think we got pretty darn lucky for our first and only baby


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Just now saw the updated title. Congratulations! The little girl is a charmer. I didn't know that it was even possible to have such pronounced markings that then fade to gray in adulthood.

Enjoy every day.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

@tinyliny, thank you! We love her! And yup! I do think most paint people stay away from grey so they don't end up having ghost markings, but I personally love the look 


And little Iris had her first mini photo shoot last night! My MIL came over with her camera!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

those photos are wonderful!! have her take more. get more close ups with your faces near each other.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

@tinyliny, she did get one I had saved. I have my photographer friend coming out on Sunday (baring no rain) who has been dying to come take pictures. So I'm sure I'll have more soon!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Little Iris is 2 weeks old! She had a photoshoot yesterday, and we let her rip around the hillside for pictures! This wasn't even as fast as she was going haha! She loved every last minute of it, and Izzie loved the GRASS!


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

Oh my goodness! What a sweet, flashy baby!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you @3Horses2DogsandaCat! We love her!

She had her first official photoshoot with my professional photographer friend, and I was NOT disappointed! I love the pictures so much! And she's getting so big! Closing in on a month old! Where has the time gone?!


















































































And one with her and Nick the other night


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

The photos look wonderful!


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Those are fantastic photos!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wonderful! simply wonderful.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you all!

Been a little while since I updated! Iris is growing like a weed really. Such a hilarious little girl! Ornery, but smart!

Also I'd love to officially announce her registered name now that she's officially pending and they are completing it now.

I'd love to formally introduce you to Rewrite The Stars, very fitting as she is a copy of her dam (Written In The Stars), and is Nick's favorite song from the movie The Greatest Showman

Couple pictures from outside



















Her new halter; purple is definitely her color 



















Hilarious photos from the registration requirements (since she's a paint, they needed photos to complete the registration process)



















And this one just makes me melt. The top was the day Iris was born. The bottom is from last Tuesday










Couple of videos


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Couple more cute videos  she's now been loaded in the trailer on two separate days this week. Preparing to go down to the big field on Friday! They will still be separated from Diego, but I think our little guy will be SO HAPPY having his sister back! It's been over two months now since he last saw her, and though he's handling it fine I KNOW he'll be thrilled to have Izzie and his niece around!

This will also be my last post in here since I feel like we will be continuing our adventure with all three of them  you'll be able to find her adventures in my journal (currently called Adventures With Izzie and Diego, but hoping to change it to Adventures With Izzie, Diego and Iris)


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

I love her bat ears!


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

Tazzie said:


> Couple more cute videos  she's now been loaded in the trailer on two separate days this week. Preparing to go down to the big field on Friday! They will still be separated from Diego, but I think our little guy will be SO HAPPY having his sister back! It's been over two months now since he last saw her, and though he's handling it fine I KNOW he'll be thrilled to have Izzie and his niece around!
> 
> This will also be my last post in here since I feel like we will be continuing our adventure with all three of them  you'll be able to find her adventures in my journal (currently called Adventures With Izzie and Diego, but hoping to change it to Adventures With Izzie, Diego and Iris)




Do you have a link to your journal?


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

SummerAwaits said:


> Do you have a link to your journal?


I do! Here's the link 









Adventures With Izzie, Diego And Iris


Well, I'm dreadfully bored at work, so I decided I'd make a member journal about my girly. I kind of keep quiet on the forum, so perhaps this is a way for people to get to know us a bit. I own one very wonderful mare named Written In The Stars aka Izzie. Not the best registered name, but it...




www.horseforum.com


----------

